# My Julian Conspiracy Theory and "Worst/ Best villager?"



## davidlblack (Feb 27, 2016)

In my opinion, Julian is stupid. One time I made a story that goes something like this:

One day, Jim was coming home from Animal Academy. He unlocked the door to his house to find his father drunk and mad. His father was startled by the door opening, and he threw the knife he held in his hands right at Jim. It implanted itself in Jim's head, and blood began to pour from the wound. Blood even dripped from his eyes, because the knife went so far into his head. Jim stood there for a moment, and collapsed. He was alive, but he took mortal damge from the switchblade his father threw at him. His mother, who wasn't drunk or insane, took him to the hospital. The doctors said there was nothing that could be done about it. Jim went to school the next day, and no one would talk to him. No one liked him. They were afraid of him. The entire town considered him an abomination. So Jim decided to change himself. He dyed his fur light blue, and his mane navy. He purchased some purple Elmer's glue to seal his eyes shut and keep blood from coming out of his eyes, and he filed the blade into a horn-like shape. He changed his name to Julian, and pretended to be a unicorn. He moved away where no one would find him. Every time his new neighbors find out his secret, he swaps towns. And this abomination... 


Well, he could be in your town.


Anyways, you like my story? So yeah. The story that I made a long time ago goes with my question:

Best and Worst villager?

You know my worst.

My best I currently have is Grizzly, and the best I had at some point  was Molly. Tell me your opinions and thoughts in the comments!


----------



## Vickie (Feb 27, 2016)

♥_ Wow, that's dark!!
But it's kinda an interesting story, I guess, lol.
btw, my favorite villager is Tangy and least favorite villager is Queenie  _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## davidlblack (Feb 27, 2016)

Yay, someone liked mah story!

I think..


----------



## Vickie (Feb 27, 2016)

davidlblack said:


> Yay, someone liked mah story!
> 
> I think..



♥_ lol, I do like your story, is something I never thought of,
I can never link something so cute to something so bloody?
But in a way, it does make sense,
so yea, I do like and enjoy it c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 27, 2016)

Best: Marina or Marshal
Worst: Spork (I will eat him in a feast, the only reason why im keeping him around)


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 27, 2016)

that julian theroy is stupid... how can a human turn into a FRICKIN unicorn! (sorry to rain on ur parade)

My Reaction to this whole thing: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAAADVHk9F-Hu_Q


----------



## davidlblack (Feb 27, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> that julian theroy is stupid... how can a human turn into a FRICKIN unicorn! (sorry to rain on ur parade)
> 
> My Reaction to this whole thing: https://miiverse.nintendo.net/posts/AYMHAAACAAADVHk9F-Hu_Q



Notice the words "animal academy"

he is a horse trying to pass of as a unicorn, hiding his backstory.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 27, 2016)

davidlblack said:


> Notice the words "animal academy"
> 
> he is a horse trying to pass of as a unicorn, hiding his backstory.



i know but it could also mean a human because us villagers are humans too and think about how "creepy" people think the boy villager is.... 

to me Julian is a son of some faraway land king (maybe some MLP character idk) and he is secretly known as King Julian but he doesnt like the villagers treating him like a celebrity so he just dropped his King title and is just known as Julian.... (dont ask me where i got this idea from.... NO its not based off of some cartoon lemur)


----------



## davidlblack (Feb 27, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> i know but it could also mean a human because us villagers are humans too and think about how "creepy" people think the boy villager is....
> 
> to me Julian is a son of some faraway land king (maybe some MLP character idk) and he is secretly known as King Julian but he doesnt like the villagers treating him like a celebrity so he just dropped his King title and is just known as Julian.... (dont ask me where i got this idea from.... NO its not based off of some cartoon lemur)



To me Julian is an abomination who should die in a hole. Pietro is better, Molly is better, Grizzly and Static are better...


all villagers are better!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 27, 2016)

davidlblack said:


> To me Julian is an abomination who should die in a hole. Pietro is better, Molly is better, Grizzly and Static are better...
> 
> 
> all villagers are better!



i loved Static in City Folk... but i also love julian and you cant take that bond away <3


----------



## davidlblack (Feb 27, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> i loved Static in City Folk... but i also love julian and you cant take that bond away <3



It's okey. We all have our opinions!

Static is gr8 though. You have him in NL? I do. But very few of my villagers are original or whatever because I spoil the crap out of them.


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Feb 28, 2016)

ooooh what a creepy story/theory! I like it, makes him more interesting to me! I don't plan on having him and he's def not in my top favs but still a neat idea. My favorites are Pashmina and Fuchsia and least fav is Paula... I always seem to have her in my towns and she NEVER leaves plus she's horrible and ugly. haha! sorry for the peeps who like her, but ugh I do not.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 29, 2016)

wow! i really like your story about julian. now i suddenly want julian back in my town lol. anyway, worst villager would be moose. i mean just look at him. the epitome of an abomination. id prefer julian with a knife stuck on his head than this disgusting mouse.


----------



## tae (Feb 29, 2016)

what the actual **** did i just read.


----------



## seliph (Feb 29, 2016)

that's not how knives or lives or eyes work


----------



## davidlblack (Mar 1, 2016)

@quietly stuttered Thanks! I've never had Paula. I know what she looks like though

@snoozit Never had moose either, I'll look him up.

@taesaek a wonderful story made by me :- D

@nvll last time I checked, Animal Crossing has talking animals who spend all of their time conversing and catching fish. Then there's Tom Nook, who can make your house bigger while you are sleeping in said house, or he can take the tent you are inside of, and build an entire house around you in one night without waking you up. You can fit a shark in your pockets without it murdering you, and still have room to put 15 other items down your pants. Said pants seem to be transparent, because your villagers know what you have in your pockets at any given time, and you cannot see any of your stored items on your character. This is Animal Crossing, buddy. No logic here.


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

davidlblack said:


> @quietly stuttered Thanks! I've never had Paula. I know what she looks like though
> 
> @snoozit Never had moose either, I'll look him up.
> 
> ...



ok but ur story hurts to read. i'm down for weird logic, but at least try a little.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 1, 2016)

Your story is depressing.. Julian is one of my dreamies but ya know, each to their own I guess.


----------



## davidlblack (Mar 1, 2016)

taesaek said:


> ok but ur story hurts to read. i'm down for weird logic, but at least try a little.



The "wonderful story" thing was a joke. By try, do you mean I suck at writing stories, or what? Thanks for feedback.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Helloxcutiee said:


> Your story is depressing.. Julian is one of my dreamies but ya know, each to their own I guess.



I always thought he was super overrated. Idk why but he annoys me. So yeah.



thats a valid reason to make this story right


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

davidlblack said:


> The "wonderful story" thing was a joke. By try, do you mean I suck at writing stories, or what? Thanks for feedback.



i didn't say you suck at anything, i'm just saying you should probably proof read and revise before you post stories online.


----------



## davidlblack (Mar 1, 2016)

taesaek said:


> i didn't say you suck at anything, i'm just saying you should probably proof read and revise before you post stories online.



Okay. I actually went back a moment ago (before I saw this comment) and fixed some issues with the OP. Story was rushed because I was retyping the original story with more detail and added stuff. I'm also not good with writing stories, I prefer reading them.


----------



## crosserkelsey (Mar 1, 2016)

Well that's an interesting story lol um I'm not really sure what to say haha kinda disturbing for me but I guess it was *interesting*


----------



## Omencakes (Mar 2, 2016)

wow. very gruesome story about the sweet arrogant julian, lol, i always loved him but i didnt like that his eyes were closed!


----------



## mintellect (Mar 2, 2016)

Best is probably Marshal or Diana.
Worst is Tabby.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Mar 3, 2016)

Very deep story you did there 
My favourite villager is probably Lopez or Erik. Although Zucker is also like an ultimate dreamie for me, those 3 would be my top. I don't think I could choose between them.
Lazy and smug villagers are just so sweet 
My most hated villager is probably rocket or Rhodeo (sorry to anybody who likes them). I just don't get on well with uchi personalities, I can't take to them for some reason. Even when I got to high friendship with Deirdre she still greeted me rudely on occasion 
Rhodeo because it took me ages to get him out, I needed that space for a dreamie and it took two months of tting before he decided to leave. He might be a lazy but he's certainly not one of the sweet and cute ones. Not to me anyway


----------



## riinasuu (Mar 8, 2016)

Julian is in my top favorites, the first time I saw him, I knew I had
to have him xD

I've had him in my village a few times but he kept moving into unbearable spots;;
as well, I've seen him with his eyes open so the whole eyes shut forever theory
wouldn't work with that.. xD​


----------



## Merino (Mar 8, 2016)

*Best:* Marshal!
*Worst: *So many.... probably Jambette though.


----------



## TheTangySkitty (Mar 8, 2016)

nice story! my best? TANGYYYYYY worst? mallary. id kill her and watch her die slowly and laughing.... to dark?


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

Oml 10/10
Favorite is... Julian or Merengue XD
Least favorite: DIVA


----------



## Jay363 (Mar 13, 2016)

I think it's interesting! My favourite right now has to be Ankha and my worst, Hopper. I'm not sure why, but I just really don't like him.


----------



## davidlblack (Mar 20, 2016)

I diidn't think that so many people would like my story. Thanks!


----------



## davidlblack (Nov 12, 2016)

also going back and reading this, why does it say "jim" rather than julian?
edit: nvm I'm being stupid again.


----------



## Orieii (Nov 12, 2016)

Julian is one of my favorite, and beloved villagers, but I still enjoyed your story xD
It's very dark <3 but it was a little short, which I'm upset about TTwTT I need a full story, lol


----------



## davidlblack (Nov 12, 2016)

Orieii said:


> Julian is one of my favorite, and beloved villagers, but I still enjoyed your story xD
> It's very dark <3 but it was a little short, which I'm upset about TTwTT I need a full story, lol


well, it was supposed to be a short story. not a wattpad 20 part fanfic lol


----------



## spunkystella (Nov 12, 2016)

Dark but I like that kind of stuff.
Fave - Ankha or Pietro
Least fave - I hate Rocco with every ounce of my being


----------



## Orieii (Nov 12, 2016)

davidlblack said:


> well, it was supposed to be a short story. not a wattpad 20 part fanfic lol



I know, that's why I'm sad xD


----------



## davidlblack (Nov 12, 2016)

spunkystella said:


> Dark but I like that kind of stuff.
> Fave - Ankha or Pietro
> Least fave - I hate Rocco with every ounce of my being



wait why do you hate rocco? :- (
also this has nothing to do with anything but don't you love it when one of your favorite villagers from your old town comes to your campsite but your town is full? good times

*cri*


----------



## davidlblack (Nov 12, 2016)

spunkystella said:


> Dark but I like that kind of stuff.
> Fave - Ankha or Pietro
> Least fave - I hate Rocco with every ounce of my being



wait why do you hate rocco? :- (
also this has nothing to do with anything but don't you love it when one of your favorite villagers from your old town comes to your campsite but your town is full? good times

*cri*


----------



## Arlo (Nov 12, 2016)

Julian is my bae. I headcanon him as gay, along with Marshal and Pav? 

Faves: Julian and Marshal
Worst: Jay. I hate Jay. He was one of my first villagers and I already disliked him, but he's still hanging around main street. He needs to LEAVE.


----------



## davidlblack (Nov 12, 2016)

Arlo said:


> Julian is my bae. I headcanon him as gay, along with Marshal and Pav?
> 
> Faves: Julian and Marshal
> Worst: Jay. I hate Jay. He was one of my first villagers and I already disliked him, but he's still hanging around main street. He needs to LEAVE.



Marshal and Molly were best buds in my old town :-D
Also, I had Jay in City Folk. He was great :-( why do you hate the poor bird?


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Nov 13, 2016)

Awesome, a bit dark but I like it 
My favourite villager from the old lot would be Genji or Marshal, Genji was the one who made me realise how cute jock villagers can actually be. And he's nothing like a jock in design or his house anyway which really appealed to me. After the update, my new favourite is W Link. I adore LOZ. All of those villagers really appeal to me, but Link being a smug and a wolf, plus his design is awesome, means he comes out on top

Worst....maybe Rocket. I've never really liked the gorrilas, although I quite like the look of Rilla for some reason. But Rocket being an uchi didn't help matters, I really struggle with that personality


----------



## Lualdara (Nov 13, 2016)

I don't see the point of making "grimdark" stories about cute games meant for people of all ages to enjoy. I find it unnecessary and boring. Same with those stupid "conspiracy theories" about characters in cartoons being in a coma or whatever. It's meh. No offense.

Either way, Julian is my favorite villager. Don't really have a least favorite.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 14, 2016)

I love Julian, and all of the other horse villagers, mainly because I love horses in real life.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 14, 2016)

Julian is one of my villagers!


----------



## supercataleena (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm going to go get a dr. Pepper now to fill my brain with happy thoughts. How dare you corrupt the cute blue unicorn. ; 3;...


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 15, 2016)

This story is very creepy and morbid, I must say. Regardless points for creativity and I honestly wouldn't have thought of anything near this or like this if I was to create a backstory for Julian. I won't lie I still like him regardless, but not as much as I used to. It's hard to hate a villager that you've grown to love tbh, no matter how overrated they may have become/be. Although his eyes are constantly closed and that can be freaky to some people, I just think it adds to the majestic feel of how a unicorn should be. I also enjoy his colour scheme, it's a little too bright for some but I like the blue. 

Best villager would have to be Ruby or Genji. I grew to love Genji a lot from having him in my previous town and he's such a sweetheart. I hope to be as close with him in my new town as I was in my old. He's such a sweetheart. Ruby because she's always been my favourite villager since forever and I still enjoy her now. 

Worst villager is Roald or Victoria. Can't stand neither of them and I'm glad I don't have them in town.


----------



## debinoresu (Nov 15, 2016)

ok so um im gonna legitimately review this like its an actual story
theres some plotholes


Spoiler: watch out with your car theres some plotholes folks



1) why on earth did he go to school the day after being mortally wounded??
2) wouldnt he suffer severe brain damage as well? possibly even fatal? horse brains arent that large, as the sum of their head is the mandible... proportionately to his brain, a switchblade would result in a very large wound, and you said it was very deep, so i honestly doubt hed be conscious at all, let alone alive. this fact also adds more INTENSE plot hole points to the fact he went to school the day after.
3) "nothing can be done??" the doctor just left the damn switchblade in there??? what kind of idiot doctor?
4) the entire point of your story was bc you hate julian but it actually just points to other potential villagers/animals as being the bad people here bc they ridiculed and isolated him over a mortal wound that wasn't his fault and was out of his control. you say hes a monster at the end but i dont get how HES the monster or something to be afraid of? if i was reading this in a serious way at all id find myself more mad at the people who isolated him/were scared of him than julian himself.
5) elmers glue holds nothing closed ever which basically voids the whole story


its no good to just throw as many gross things in a story to seem Morbid as possible when they make no medical or logical sense, bc in the end you just end up writing a silly headscratcher. @anyone finding it morbid or upset by it: read my plotholes and think again, its really just quite silly

my headcanon is that julian is a beauty vlogger who watched a lot of rupaul's drag race at home and got inspired with his moms makeup kit one day

favorite villager: wolfgang. i adore him and i recently discovered im closest to him in my town on my birthday
least favorite villager: chops just bci  couldnt get him out of my last town ever


----------

